# Young Pigeon needs our help!!!!



## vicwoo (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi, on the 25th August 2014 in the pouring rain was a fledgling who's perants were watching him. After hours of me watching him he had not moved and the rain had got worse. I caught him brought him Inside named him Pige and released him first thing to his waiting perants and they flew off. ON THE 18th October he was out side my front door. His tail feathers and most of his wing feathers missing and some grazing on his chest. He is in a paper lined box with a rolled towel nest and is eating brown bread crushed wallnuts rocket and watercress and . Some wild bird seed and is drinking. He is lively and alert but makes a sneezing sound. His nose is clear eyes are bright. I don't want him put to sleep he wants to live. I can't afford vet treatments. Is there anyone in the welwyn garden city Hertfordshire area who could take a look at him for me and help me set him straight please I really want to help him. Please help. Thanks from Vicki


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Vicki, are you on facebook? If so, do go to Pigeon Protection & Rescue (your request will be approved). It is a network of mainly UK members, of which we have few ongoing active on here.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

If he has been caught by something he would need antibiotics, so if you cannot afford vets then a genuinely pigeon friendly rescue center or individual rescuer would be best.

There are some rescue centres here (go to rescue centres link) http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/ but you would need to check carefully with them that they will NOT put pigeon down. Also lots of info in that site on baby and young pigeons. A photo would be useful.


----------



## vicwoo (Oct 19, 2014)

*Thankyou John D*

I will take Pige to the vet then. Am I right in thinking that the pigeon knows I will help it. that's why it was outside my front door. Is it a freak of nature coincidence or did the wild pigeons survival skills or homing kick in. I don't know. I just feel it has come back to me for help. I will let u know when I get back from the vet Tuesday and I won't let them put him down. THANK YOU. I have no pigeon knowledge


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, sometimes they seem to have some intuition about animal-friendly people, like the not-a-few sick or injured pigeons who used to end up on my balcony 

If you get a problem with the vet (unless it's one you already know) then hopefully we can find someplace or someone who may be able to help. If you don't know the vet, claim the pigeon as being a pet.


----------



## vicwoo (Oct 19, 2014)

*To John D*

Thank you. For your support. I have rescued a few birds as a child even a squirrel once. most returned back to the wild and all were called Kez and Nutkin of course,  and I'm hoping that Pige will do the same and if he can't he will just have to grow old with me. I'm hoping his wings are not broken and that it's the missing feathers that are holding him back. I'm only asking for help because he is the saddest case I've brought back and he is struggling in the wild so the chances of keeping him are higher than releasing him. I looked online and it looks most likely he would be put to sleep as he has no purpose but is vermin. I then found this site and its nice not to feel so silly having rescued a pigeon that most would kill. My friends think I'm nuts and laugh at me...oh well I believe in karma. I do appreciate you getting back to my s.o.s call. I have also emailed Enfield wildlife rescue maybe for a donation they will send a vet to me. If you don't ask you don't get.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Vicki .. there are two vets on our presumed pigeon friendly list who may be worth a ring if you are able to get to Stevenage? Don't know them myself, but may be useful.


Roebuck Veterinary Centre
Roebuck Gate
Stevenage
Herts
SG2 8HP

Tel: 01438 354599

Great Ashby Veterinary Hospital
St Francis House
Whitehorse Lane
Great Ashby
Stevenage
Herts
SG1 6DU

Tel: 01438 745833


----------



## vicwoo (Oct 19, 2014)

*John D*

Hello again. I called my local vets and my bird is vermin and would be put to sleep. I just need a few canker treatment tablets but online these will take days even weeks to turn up. Do u know any racers in my area who could spare a few tablets?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Vicki - please see private message inbox.


----------



## vicwoo (Oct 19, 2014)

*R.I.P PIge*

Pige has passed away. Thank you John for your support and efforts. I'm shocked how a bird who has helped in times of war, deliver mail is used for sport and food can be classed as vermin and I'm said my limited resources Were not enough to help him. He died fighting.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

So sorry, Vicki 

Yes, and it is all ignorance on the part of people who, like vets, should know better. The whole business of pigeons spreading disease is a myth, largely the fault of pest control companies who make outrageous claims on their sites. Unfortunate that 'the sheep' don't bother to check their facts before condemning the pigeons.


----------



## vicwoo (Oct 19, 2014)

*Sheep Lol*

HERTFORDSHIRE is full of sheep and Jones's and pigeon shooting I did what I could and will put Pidge on a fire so he don't infect anything that may dig him up. Honestly felt like a on my own loony but thanks to your website and information I was able to diagnose him and if time had been on my side I may of with the help of this website given him a life. The world is cruel and people to greedy and dumb. I'd choose animals over people any day. I'm not a no shoes veggie I just refuse to conform to this bitter twisted self obsession life were encouraged to live.


----------



## vicwoo (Oct 19, 2014)

*Thanks again.*

I wish you all the best John D for using the internet for good and sharing your knowledge with the world. People like you are modern day hero's yet you will probably never be recognised as one. Take care of yourself .


----------



## lynnig (Jul 7, 2014)

John is my hero too he is a gem


----------

